# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Bristol robotics laboratory, Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - bristolroboticslab.com

youtube.com/BristolRoboticsLab

facebook.com/BristolRoboticsLab

twitter.com/BristolRobotLab

linkedin.com/company/bristol-robotics-lab

Bristol robotics laboratory on Wikipedia

Research Director - Chris Melhuish

Projects:

Row-Bot, an energetically autonomous artificial water boatman

Anchor Robotics Personalised Assisted Living Studio

SCRATCHbot - (Spatial Cognition and Representation through Active TouCH bot), robotic rat

Whiskerbot

MechaLobster, autonomous underwater robot with tactile whiskers

EcoBot (Ecological Robot), energetically autonomous robots

Urine-tricity++: Electricity from Urine

Shrewbot, BIOTACT project

----------


## Airicist

Bristol Robotics Laboratory - RT1 Talking 

 Uploaded on Jun 8, 2009




> Bristol Robotics Laboratory's RT1 Humanoid Robot, explains its purpose.

----------


## Airicist

BBC News at Six broadcast from Bristol Robotics Laboratory - 12 March 2014 

 Published on Apr 2, 2014




> BBC News at Six broadcast from Bristol Robotics Laboratory - 12 March 2014

----------


## Airicist

David Willetts opens the Bristol Robotics Laboratory 

 Published on May 10, 2012




> David Willetts speaks about the BRL and officially opens the facility.

----------


## Airicist

UK's largest robot lab opens for business

Published on May 10, 2012




> The Bristol Robotics Laboratory is a partnership between UWE Bristol (University of the West of England) and the University of Bristol. BRL strives to understand the science, engineering and social role of robotics and embedded intelligence.
> 
> The BRL is home to a community of 70 academics and businesses who are leading current thinking in nouvelle and service robotics, intelligent autonomous systems and bio-engineering. Over ?1.65 million has been spent on the new facilities. The total area of the BRL is circa 2,400 sqm, with over 300 metres of specialised laboratory space and two Flying Arenas.
> 
> In this video, Professor Chris Melhuish, Director of the BRL, discusses the contributions the BRL will make to worldwide robotics research.

----------


## Airicist

Immersive telepresence using a NAO robot

Published on May 15, 2015




> Immersive telepresence using a NAO robot
> 
> Demonstration of our immersive tele-presence system using a Kinect and Oculus Rift, to control control and head motion of a NAO robot. A stereo headset on NAO allows the controller to see from the robots point of view.

----------


## Airicist

Interacting using a NAO robot as an avatar

Published on May 15, 2015




> Early test of interaction using an Aldebaran NAO robot as an avatar for a remote person. As well as relaying tracked body motion, audio is streamed through the robot, and sound and vision are relayed to the operator. We are now beginning to test the effects of robot mediated interaction.

----------


## Airicist

360 degree tour - Bristol Robotics Laboratory - Robotics Innovation Facility

Published on Jul 28, 2016




> Enjoy this 360° tour through the Bristol Robotics Laboratory (BRL), the leading and largest academic centre for multi-disciplinary robotics research in the UK.
> BRL is also the home of one of the Robotics Innovation Facilities (RIFs) funded by ECHORD++, offering access to high-tech robotic equipment and expertise at zero risk.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot stomachs: powering machines with garbage and pee"

by Oliver Mitchell
May 14, 2021

----------

